# Jonathan Nott; Bamberger Mahler Cycle



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

What do you think of this cycle overall? If you own the physical boxset, are the CDs in original jackets?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I have the individual SACDs rather than the set, so I can't answer you about the set's packaging. I think it's a very good cycle, with full, mellow sound, and sensible tempi. For me the highlights are No. 9 and Das Lied von der Erde (incidentally with a tenor and a baritone).


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

sbmonty said:


> If you own the physical boxset, are the CDs in original jackets?
> 
> Thanks!


No. 
But this set is very nicely made and packaged.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's a decent set and I agree with Kiki. The 9th is particularly good.


----------

